# new here, oil change questions....



## Sandy Loam (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, tractor novice Sandy Loam here with a couple of basic questions.

I have a MF 245 diesel tractor. I mainly will use this tractor on the weekends to do a little clipping with a 5 ft rotary mower. The hour gauge on this tractor is not working, but I know this tractor has seen relatively light use for 30 years and has been reasonably well maintained.

I want to first change the oil and filter.

Is 15-40 Rotella the best oil to use or would straight 30 be better? How often should I change the oil and filter?

As far as filters go, the local tractor shop carries Baldwin filters. Is this a good brand or should I go a little out of my way to get a MF filter?

Thanks for any thoughts.

SL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Sandy! Shell Rotella T is a very good grade of oil and very popular with diesel owners. I recommend using the 15W-40 for most applications, especially for summer use. The 30W diesel oil is for cold weather use in very cold climates. 

I use Baldwin filters on just about everything I own whenever possible. They make very good quality filters that are as good if not better than OEM brand filters in my opinion. 

Don't forget a spare oil pan drain plug washer and torque wrench to properly ensure the oil pan drain plug is tightened. 

This is also a good time to check and inspect the air filter, and fuel filters. I like to write or scribe the date each filter is replaced so I will readily see when was that last time they were changed.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sandy, by the way, here is where I buy my Baldwin filters:

BF Web Express :: Catalog Lookup

If you buy the filters by the case, they are MUCH MUCH cheaper. 

You can go here to cross reference your filters over to Baldwin part numbers:

Baldwin Filters E-Catalog


----------



## Sandy Loam (Mar 24, 2010)

TF Admin said:


> Sandy, by the way, here is where I buy my Baldwin filters:
> 
> BF Web Express :: Catalog Lookup
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Love my MF 245, but I am hoping to get a larger, used tractor in a few years. TF is a gold mine of information on tractors and looking forward to learning here.

SL


----------

